# 1st trip abroad - fancy a Xmas market - any recommendations?



## Gailey (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all,
6 months in, we have decided we'd like to dip our toes in the water and try a trip abroad in Hattie.
We don't speak any foreign languages (unless you count Geordie) and never took our caravan abroad....so we (I) will be somewhat nervous.
I reckon a shortish trip to a Christmas market would be good but wonder if you can recommend one relatively easy to get to and with good places to stay nearby.
Not sure whether to opt for going from North Shields in to Holland or whether it is worth driving down to use the chunnel - Hattie is a 4 tonne A Class so I guess we might be stung on the ferry .....but it depends I suppose on our eventual destination and time factors??

And.....are they worth visiting?

Thanks in advance.
Gail


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Gail
I would not be nervous about going to France, Belgium etc. Cautious but not nervous.
I have not been to the Christmas markets by MH only the car. But with the distance you are travelling I would make sure you see some of the best Christmas markets even if they are not the closest. So go to Cologne, Koln, my opinion. You can also get to Bonn quite easily, although that is still on my "to do" list. There are several markets in Koln. Others may advise on the stellplatz that is by the river, or other spots to stay.
Are the markets worth seeing, yes. Different decorations, great atmosphere, gluwein.
Mind you the trip must depend on time. How long are you thinking of?
Regards
p-c


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea. Depending on your timeframes Germany always seem the most recommended or a bit closer to home we can recommend Brugges and possibly Ypres.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm not a lover of Christmas fairs so can't comment but, if you do go to Ypres, I' d advise booking the motorhome parking, online or by phone, to the Jugendstadion camping. 

G


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Ypres
Good market,must visit Menin gate at 8 pm
If you use the Jungenstadion make sure you do a search on here as to the instructions of how to get in through the barrier and book your pitch,it's simple if you know how but a nightmare if you don't. 
10 mins walk from Menin gate and the market.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Note also that the sanitary block and reception closes when the campsite closes in November so you must use your own loo and shower.

The In Flanders Field exhibition in the ( superb) Cloth Hall in town is also a " must see ".

G


----------



## celtic-islander (Apr 24, 2010)

Last December we travelled Dover to Dunkirk. First stop was Bruges, well worth a visit at any time with an excellent, if expensive, secure motorhome aire but disappointing Christmas market. Next was Amsterdam, same story really, but not such pleasant, but convient parking. Our next stop was Valkenburg,which is still in Holland. A small town that really comes alive at Christmas with its underground cave markets ( actually old mines ) well worth a visit with great atmosphere no matter what the weathers like. You will need to book the campsite ( Dan Driesch ) located above one of the markets in advance as it can be very busy. We also visited Aachen and Cologne, both very impressive and thoroughly recommended.
A good research source is christmasmarkets.com, where they list hundreds of markets.
Don't worry about traveling in Europe using the N&B, you will find that motorhomes are used extensively throughout the year over there, go for it and enjoy...


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

hogan said:


> Ypres
> Good market,must visit Menin gate at 8 pm
> If you use the Jungenstadion make sure you do a search on here as to the instructions of how to get in through the barrier and book your pitch,it's simple if you know how but a nightmare if you don't.
> 10 mins walk from Menin gate and the market.


I second that , nice, safe and very convenient ,although the local sport seems to be watching motorhomers curse the ticket machine . if you have the time book a half day WWW1 tour


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

wp1234 said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Ypres
> ...


Or nip into the museum/bookshop in town, buy a cycle map of the graveyards and cycle round them. It is mostly flat, bit tedious in places but well worth it. If you do, do it, really watch out for the signs~they are easy to miss. It is about 30km cycle round, but easy on the limbs.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gail

Am I being pessimistic? Don't know your circumstances well enough to judge, but I'll make the point anyway for you to ponder.

I would have thought your first trip abroad in a fairly big van would be better in summer, when everything is more dependable. If you go to the Christmas Markets you are risking possibly severe driving problems _(it can snow heavily at that time!)_ Aires will still be open, but they will be very crowded, and there will be no facilities available. Most if not all the water supplies will be cut off unless you use a campsite . . . if you can find one that's open and get a pitch! All in all it's a trip that I think many experienced foreign travellers would forego.

If you make your maiden voyage in May or June you will find the reverse of everything I just mentioned. Good weather, easy driving, plenty of space on aires or campsites, tourist attractions all open, etc..

When we went to the Christmas Markets we took the car and stayed in "credit card" hotels. They are a bit naff, but cheap and always very clean - and having the car was so much easier when we wanted to park within 5 miles of the market!!

I hardly exaggerate since _(as you would expect)_ the world and his wife wanted to go to the markets, so every street was lined with parked cars. You wouldn't stand a chance with a big van.

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Also try Tripadvisor if you are heading for a Xmas market. It won't give you advice on MH travel, but it will give you very good feedback on the market itself.

Strasbourg market

Munich market


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Despite what has been said about weather etc, we have been to the Christmas Markets for 8 out of the ten years we have owned the motorhome and as you would expect would heartily recommend them. Perhaps we have been lucky but the only weather we have experienced has been the cold.
If you are intent on a visit I would recommend Aachen for a first time, really good market, not far over the border into Germany and an excellent Stelleplatze with amenities. Yours Phil J


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

You can book online for Jeurgastation in Ypres but you still need to use the machine for the issue of the swipe card to get you in and out. The trick is you have to be very close to the barrier arm (mere cm's away) for it to open.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi , we love valkenburg , in holland , camping den driech caves, xmas parade , campsite 15euros for a basic plot ,5 mins into town , and only 2 1/2 hours from the hook , have a look regards gary


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Our first Xmas market trip was to Bruges but we stayed on the campsite, only a tiny bit more expensive than the aire but a short bus ride from the markets.


We also had a day trip by train to Brussels, a very cheap hour's train ride and good markets in 2 or 3 squares

cheers alan

PS and yes it snowed on the Sunday


----------



## Gailey (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you ever so much for all the replies ...you have given me lots to think about.
And I am also thinking about what you said Dave, about whether spring might be a better idea.
Gail


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Only you can decide Gail, but there are a number of uncertainties involved in a trip to the Christmas markets, most (if not all) of which would not be a problem in a Spring or Summer trip.

If you were experienced in taking the van abroad you would know whether you could easily cope with the possible problems that have been mentioned. Since this would be your first trip abroad, if I were you I would wait and avoid the anxieties about weather, parking etc..

The essence of a good holiday is to relax and enjoy it. I would still go to the markets, but in the car.

Hope it has helped.

Dave.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I think if you fancy it you should go regardless of the weather. 

And i would also suggest Valkenburg. I see you live in Cumbria so you could do the Hull Rotterdam ferry so not much of a drive for you this side. When you get to Rotterdam the roads are excellent all the way down to Valkenburg. The campsite close to the town and caves is called Camping Den Dreicht and the owners are a very friendly couple. The town is an amazing spectacle - even early November. They start Christmas very early there.

There's another reason for suggesting Valkenburg and that is that the Netherlands is a very good place for your first trip. Its organised, clean, just about everyone speaks English, and they are extremely friendly.

Have a search on the internet and see if you fancy it. If you do, give the campsite a ring (they speak perfect english) and see if they have room as it gets very busy from now until the new year. Then at least you'll know whether you can get excited or not. After that, plan your boat, plan your route and Bob as they say, is your uncle!

And good luck.


----------



## Gailey (Jul 23, 2013)

JackieP said:


> I think if you fancy it you should go regardless of the weather.
> 
> And i would also suggest Valkenburg. I see you live in Cumbria so you could do the Hull Rotterdam ferry so not much of a drive for you this side. When you get to Rotterdam the roads are excellent all the way down to Valkenburg. The campsite close to the town and caves is called Camping Den Dreicht and the owners are a very friendly couple. The town is an amazing spectacle - even early November. They start Christmas very early there.
> 
> ...


Thank you - sounds doable, so certainly a lot to consider.
And strangely enough...Bob is my uncle, and Olive my aunt - although sadly she passed away a few years ago ....


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gailey,

if you get as far as Valkenburg, I would recommend a little hop over the German border to Aachen. Very nice Xmas market in medieval surroundings, and a good Stellplatz.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I would recommend Valkenberg, campsite is very central. Water available but EHU a rocking metered fortune. Avoid the expensive Thermal Baths. You could stop over at Klein Vink near Venlo for Thermal Baths en-route from most ports.

Koln is very busy and the lovelly Aire is an 4rse in the world to deal with. The guy who runs it (used to own a Frankia). He is very Anti-British, will do his utmost to get a German on first and then any other continental before a Brit. This is from first hand experience. 

Weather:

We have been out in Gales (Avoiding high bridges)
Heat Waves
Torrential Rain

In Winter, we have been around the arctic circle at -17c. Up the Pyrenees through Andorra and France, again around -17c. Driven through Snow drifts, over them and across ice covered waterfall overflows. But wether we had 6 Wheels with 4 RWD, correctly loaded RWD or Small FWD vehicles. We always have the good All_Season or Winter tyres. No Problems.

Plenty of heat in the van.

Enjoy.

TM


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

There are so many places within a short hop across the Channel. I've been to Lille for the Christmas market. Quite entertaining.

However for the daddy of them all try Berlin. At least ten different markets. Take four days travel by public transport and enjoy.


----------

